
MRI's Method Caches - jamesgolick
http://jamesgolick.com/2013/4/14/mris-method-caches.html
======
bjclark
Someone actually does interesting computer science in the field of ruby and
it's _crickets_ around here. Huh.

~~~
tptacek
It's a well-written post and impressive coding, but what else do you want
people to say? "Look at those caches caching?"

------
hmottestad
MRI - Not the magnetic one.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_MRI>

~~~
kyzyl
Thanks :-P I got excited for a moment that someone on HN was doing something
in my former field... nope, just another web thing.

Is it just me or is that a bit of an odd name? For me when I see MRI I think
Magnetic Resonance Imagining, but is that just because of my field?

~~~
hmottestad
Nope. It's probably not the smartest thing to call your tech. Those who know
what it is will know, everyone else will think MRI (magnetic).

I think a good guideline for choosing an acronym is how many hits it already
has on google. MRI: 73,800,000

~~~
colbyh
Yeah, and while we're at it god forbid someone name a language after a
colloquialism for a popular brewed and caffeinated drink. Or the island the
beans for said drink sometimes come from. Or a snake that sometimes lives on
that island...

If I told my parents I worked in Ruby all day they'd think I started a career
in precious gem mining, who cares? "Those who know what it is will know..."
are exactly 100% of the people that care about Matz's Ruby Interpreter and
therefore this article.

~~~
hmottestad
Ruby isn't an acronym. Neither is Java. JVM is though, and the entire first
page on google for JVM is about the java virtual machine. Had they called it
MRI for java viRtual MachIne, it would still not be all over the front page.

------
gregholmberg
> ... _At this point, it started seeming somewhat impractical to go and patch
> rails and all these other gems that I use, so I decided to investigate the
> amount of effort that would be required to actually solve the problem in
> MRI._ ...

I admire James. Wading into the interpreter takes balls.

